# ALEX FROM GOODTIMES CALLING OUT



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

THIS WEDS IN THE VALLEY I WILL BE AT PEP BOYS TO HOP BULLET FROM PRIMEROS AT 8:00 PM ,BULLET MAKE SURE THAT YOUR THERE,IT YOUR BACKYARD SO U SHOULD'NT HAVE ANY TROUBLE BEING LATE.I'LL SEE U THERE SO BE READY FOR A HOPP OFF


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 6 2009, 03:20 PM~14394869
> *THIS WEDS IN THE VALLEY I WILL BE AT PEP BOYS TO HOP BULLET FROM PRIMEROS AT 8:00 PM ,BULLET MAKE SURE THAT YOUR THERE,IT YOUR BACKYARD SO U SHOULD'NT HAVE ANY TROUBLE BEING LATE.I'LL SEE U THERE SO BE READY FOR A HOPP OFF
> *


ALWAYS UP 2 NO GOOD FUKER :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

I WILL BE 100% READY 4 WEDS TO GIVE THE VALLEY A GOOD SHOW AT THE EXPENSE OF BULLET.WHETHER HE'S THERE OR NOT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 6 2009, 03:20 PM~14394869
> *THIS WEDS IN THE VALLEY I WILL BE AT PEP BOYS TO HOP BULLET FROM PRIMEROS AT 8:00 PM ,BULLET MAKE SURE THAT YOUR THERE,IT YOUR BACKYARD SO U SHOULD'NT HAVE ANY TROUBLE BEING LATE.I'LL SEE U THERE SO BE READY FOR A HOPP OFF
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 6 2009, 04:20 PM~14394869
> *THIS WEDS IN THE VALLEY I WILL BE AT PEP BOYS TO HOP BULLET FROM PRIMEROS AT 8:00 PM ,BULLET MAKE SURE THAT YOUR THERE,IT YOUR BACKYARD SO U SHOULD'NT HAVE ANY TROUBLE BEING LATE.I'LL SEE U THERE SO BE READY FOR A HOPP OFF
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

dont forget the pics GOODTIMER


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 6 2009, 02:30 PM~14394949
> *I WILL BE 100% READY 4 WEDS TO GIVE THE VALLEY A GOOD SHOW AT THE EXPENSE OF BULLET.WHETHER HE'S THERE OR NOT
> *



:0 :0    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 6 2009, 02:20 PM~14394869
> *THIS WEDS IN THE VALLEY I WILL BE AT PEP BOYS TO HOP BULLET FROM PRIMEROS AT 8:00 PM ,BULLET MAKE SURE THAT YOUR THERE,IT YOUR BACKYARD SO U SHOULD'NT HAVE ANY TROUBLE BEING LATE.I'LL SEE U THERE SO BE READY FOR A HOPP OFF
> *


 :0 thats wut im talking bout


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 6 2009, 03:30 PM~14394949
> *I WILL BE 100% READY 4 WEDS TO GIVE THE VALLEY A GOOD SHOW AT THE EXPENSE OF BULLET.WHETHER HE'S THERE OR NOT
> *


dont forget to post the video..


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 6 2009, 05:05 PM~14395799
> *dont forget to post the video..
> *


I MIGHT NOT HAVE 2 .I JUST TALKED 2 ROLLIN AND HE SAID FOR ALL RIDERS THAT ROLL MONDAY-SUNDAY TO PULL UP AND SWING WHAT U BRING CAUSE HES GOING 2 BE THERE LIVE IN EFFECT. :werd: :nono:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

A LIL BLAST FROM THE PAST :machinegun:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 6 2009, 09:27 PM~14396415
> *
> 
> 
> ...



chingao that bitch is sittin at a 90 degree angle.....looks badass....you got that bitch tied to a tree or what lol


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

THATS GONNA BE BULLET ON THE LEFT
COMING UP A LIL 2 SHORT :tears:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 6 2009, 06:31 PM~14396449
> *THATS GONNA BE BULLET ON THE LEFT
> COMING UP A LIL 2 SHORT :tears:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 



SUP FUCKER


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 6 2009, 06:31 PM~14396449
> *THATS GONNA BE BULLET ON THE LEFT
> COMING UP A LIL 2 SHORT :tears:
> 
> ...


 :0 that neighborhood looks familiar :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

SOPATELAS ESTAS CABRON WINLOSEORTIE TTMFT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 6 2009, 04:20 PM~14394869
> *THIS WEDS IN THE VALLEY I WILL BE AT PEP BOYS TO HOP BULLET FROM PRIMEROS AT 8:00 PM ,BULLET MAKE SURE THAT YOUR THERE,IT YOUR BACKYARD SO U SHOULD'NT HAVE ANY TROUBLE BEING LATE.I'LL SEE U THERE SO BE READY FOR A HOPP OFF
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 6 2009, 11:49 PM~14397881
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 6 2009, 06:27 PM~14396415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Alex is alway keeping it down, from the SFV to the IE, alway ready to give a good show... 

GoodTimes is in the house!! Keep up the good work brother!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 6 2009, 11:52 PM~14399817
> *Alex is alway keeping it down, from the SFV to the IE, alway ready to give a good show...
> 
> GoodTimes is in the house!!  Keep up the good work brother!!!
> *


ALEX HAS 2 MUCH HEART FOR THE HOPPING GAME TRUST ME WE GET THE CALLS IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHTS WITH HIS TOUGHTS :biggrin: GT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 6 2009, 04:20 PM~14394869
> *THIS WEDS IN THE VALLEY I WILL BE AT PEP BOYS TO HOP BULLET FROM PRIMEROS AT 8:00 PM ,BULLET MAKE SURE THAT YOUR THERE,IT YOUR BACKYARD SO U SHOULD'NT HAVE ANY TROUBLE BEING LATE.I'LL SEE U THERE SO BE READY FOR A HOPP OFF
> *


I THINK IM FEELING SICK TO GO TO WORK ON WEDNESDAY NIGHT. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 7 2009, 12:17 AM~14399951
> *I THINK IM FEELING SICK TO GO TO WORK ON WEDNESDAY NIGHT.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Orale Alex do your thing bro and serve em


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

GOD DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN ..WHERES THIS GONNA BE AT ???????????????? I THINK IMA HAVE TO GO FOR A DRIVE...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jul 7 2009, 12:46 AM~14400087
> *GOD DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNN ..WHERES THIS GONNA BE AT ???????????????? I THINK IMA HAVE TO GO FOR A DRIVE...
> *


PEP BOYS ON VAN NUYS BLVD IN THE CITY OF PANORAMA PLACE GETS PACKED BE THERE EARLY EVERY WENDS NIGHT  818 VALLEY


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 6 2009, 03:20 PM~14394869
> *THIS WEDS IN THE VALLEY I WILL BE AT PEP BOYS TO HOP BULLET FROM PRIMEROS AT 8:00 PM ,BULLET MAKE SURE THAT YOUR THERE,IT YOUR BACKYARD SO U SHOULD'NT HAVE ANY TROUBLE BEING LATE.I'LL SEE U THERE SO BE READY FOR A HOPP OFF
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! looks like its going down! I would like to come! who else will be there hopping if its worth coming, I will!*


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

i want to go!!! :angry: :tears: :tears:


----------



## chologoodtimes (May 19, 2009)

ORALE CHIDO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :wow: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup: thats right hommie :biggrin:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 7 2009, 02:48 AM~14400092
> *PEP BOYS ON VAN NUYS BLVD IN THE CITY OF PANORAMA PLACE GETS PACKED BE THERE EARLY EVERY WENDS NIGHT  818 VALLEY
> *


post pics and video player


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Jul 7 2009, 10:28 AM~14401855
> *i want to go!!! :angry:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


x1000


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*THATS MY DOG.......PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE BIG "GT"..* :h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 6 2009, 03:20 PM~14394869
> *THIS WEDS IN THE VALLEY I WILL BE AT PEP BOYS TO HOP BULLET FROM PRIMEROS AT 8:00 PM ,BULLET MAKE SURE THAT YOUR THERE,IT YOUR BACKYARD SO U SHOULD'NT HAVE ANY TROUBLE BEING LATE.I'LL SEE U THERE SO BE READY FOR A HOPP OFF
> *


 :0 "WOOOOW"


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 7 2009, 09:31 AM~14401393
> *Man! looks like its going down! I would like to come! who else will be there hopping if its worth coming, I will!
> *


I think Jerry gonna go and bust a doubles ass with a single....Shit looks like it will be *HOT* on *WEDNESDAY*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 11:31 PM~14409201
> *I think Jerry gonna go and bust a doubles ass with a single....Shit looks like it will be I will be there!*


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## SOUTH SIDE (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR SANTA ANA (Jun 2, 2006)

What's the directions coming from santa ana?


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

I will be there. 5 minutes away from me.


----------



## SOUTH SIDE (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chologoodtimes_@Jul 7 2009, 09:47 AM~14402000
> *ORALE CHIDO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

someone post up pics of this shit please. dont get much action out this way... Im routeing for the GOODTIMER. TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

ILL BE THERE AND ILL BE BACK ON HERE WITH PICS AND MAYBE A COUPLE VIDEOS


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## chologoodtimes (May 19, 2009)




----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

where the pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 8 2009, 07:34 PM~14417110
> *where the pics  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




ill be back on here with some in about to head over there in a bit


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Jul 8 2009, 07:40 PM~14417160
> *ill be back on here with some in about to head over there in a bit
> *



:biggrin: cant wait


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

what happened siempre no car no show??? or did yall do the damn thing


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 8 2009, 10:28 PM~14418608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

WE WAITING :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

still waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

still still waiting


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

i just got back from the hop give me a minute and ill post them up


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

*THATS ALL THE PHOTO'S I GOT.. SORRY.. *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Goodtimediva_@Jul 9 2009, 01:08 AM~14420413
> *THATS ALL THE PHOTO'S I GOT.. SORRY..
> *


look like GOODTIMES diva


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

heres a couple there kinda dark but fuck it here they are :biggrin:


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 8 2009, 11:18 PM~14420471
> *look like GOODTIMES diva
> *



*IT'S WAS LIKE....
ALEX SAYS... WIN OR LOSE IT'S GOODTIMES TILL THE DAY I DIE..
I WISH I WOULD HAVE GOTTEN MORE PICTURES BUT CAMERA DIED OUT :biggrin: 
*​


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Jul 9 2009, 12:22 AM~14420489
> *heres a couple there kinda dark but fuck it here they are  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Jul 8 2009, 11:22 PM~14420489
> *heres a couple there kinda dark but fuck it here they are  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Goodtimediva_@Jul 9 2009, 01:24 AM~14420498
> *
> </span></span></span>​*​


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

any videos of the hop?


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

heres a short video i was about too start filming and my stupid camera died :angry: but fuck it here you go :biggrin:


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Jul 8 2009, 11:34 PM~14420536
> *heres a short video i was about too start filming and my stupid camera died :angry:  but fuck it here you go  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Jul 9 2009, 12:34 AM~14420536
> *heres a short video i was about too start filming and my stupid camera died :angry:  but fuck it here you go  :biggrin:
> 
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE THANKS FOR THE CLIP THATS PELONS MONTE ''GOOD TIMES 818 RIDERS''


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Jul 9 2009, 12:22 AM~14420489
> *heres a couple there kinda dark but fuck it here they are  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD PICS


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Jul 9 2009, 01:34 AM~14420536
> *heres a short video i was about too start filming and my stupid camera died :angry:  but fuck it here you go  :biggrin:
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GOOD TIMES


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 9 2009, 08:02 AM~14421806
> *GOOD TIMES
> *


*ALL DAY.............* :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

MY CAR DID NOT WORK YESTERDAY,BUT ITS OK CAUSE IM ON MY WAY TO KOOL AIDS TO GET ME UP AND HOPPING FOR THIS WEEKEND :420: :420:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 9 2009, 08:13 AM~14421897
> *MY CAR DID NOT WORK YESTERDAY,BUT ITS OK CAUSE IM ON MY WAY TO KOOL AIDS TO GET ME UP AND HOPPING FOR THIS WEEKEND :420:  :420:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

well we no santa ana put it down;;;;right


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 9 2009, 08:03 AM~14422302
> *well we no santa ana put it down;;;;right
> *


this time imma have to agree wit u


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 9 2009, 01:12 PM~14424931
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 9 2009, 11:03 AM~14422302
> *well we no santa ana put it down;;;;right
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

*LA SERVING THE 818
*


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

*BIG AL SERVING THE 818*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 9 2009, 11:16 AM~14423532
> *:biggrin:
> *


say something foo hows my regal coming


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 9 2009, 04:44 PM~14426619
> *say something foo hows my regal coming
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 9 2009, 03:44 PM~14426619
> *say something foo hows my regal coming
> *


ITS DOING GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Jul 9 2009, 03:58 PM~14426004
> *LA SERVING THE 818
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Jul 9 2009, 03:59 PM~14426018
> *BIG AL SERVING THE 818
> 
> 
> ...


and majestics servin everyone


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

man;;where u guys goning next[/size
 santa ana b n da house


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 9 2009, 10:03 AM~14422302
> *well we no santa ana put it down;;;;right
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Jul 9 2009, 09:53 PM~14430248
> *:biggrin:
> *


 yes sirrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 9 2009, 08:46 PM~14428830
> *and  majestics  servin  everyone
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 9 2009, 05:48 PM~14427797
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 9 2009, 08:02 AM~14421806
> *GOOD TIMES
> *


 :uh: dam??????????? this dude dont no what culb he want to be from  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 9 2009, 08:13 AM~14421897
> *MY CAR DID NOT WORK YESTERDAY,BUT ITS OK CAUSE IM ON MY WAY TO KOOL AIDS TO GET ME UP AND HOPPING FOR THIS WEEKEND :420:  :420:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jul 10 2009, 08:19 PM~14439298
> *:uh:  dam??????????? this dude dont no what culb he want to be from   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



didnt we go through this before swithmama i know you dont want me to post the posts i still got the PMS  and expose i few INDIVIDUALS for who what they really are im 22 doing 60 your 50 doing 70 do the math homie keep my name out your mouth stop thinking about me


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 05:05 AM~14441646
> *didnt we go through this before swithmama i know you dont want me to post the posts i still got the PMS   and expose i few INDIVIDUALS for who what they really are im 22 doing 60 your 50 doing 70 do the math homie keep my name out your mouth stop thinking about me
> *


 :0 :0 SEND THAT SHIT TO ME!!! I WILL POST IT!!! YOU KNOW I DON'T GIVE A DAMN!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jul 10 2009, 11:34 PM~14440963
> *:yes:
> *


hernan,i like your slogan.engraving anything from hoppers to choppers.tell them how your engraving is coming out for my new car :worship: :h5: .and hes engraving more than just all the undercarriage :werd:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 11 2009, 03:58 PM~14444712
> *hernan,i like your slogan.engraving anything from hoppers to choppers.tell them how your engraving is coming out for my new car :worship:  :h5: .and hes engraving more than just all the undercarriage :werd:
> *


Don't make me show them spy pics.... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jul 11 2009, 10:53 PM~14447039
> *Don't make me show them spy pics.... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


just give them only one tease.but only one


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 12 2009, 03:04 AM~14447825
> *just give them only one tease.but only one
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 12 2009, 03:04 AM~14447825
> *just give them only one tease.but only one
> *


I SEEN THAT SHIT AINT NO JOKE


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 05:05 AM~14441646
> *didnt we go through this before swithmama i know you dont want me to post the posts i still got the PMS   and expose i few INDIVIDUALS for who what they really are im 22 doing 60 your 50 doing 70 do the math homie keep my name out your mouth stop thinking about me
> *


 :angry: First of all I'm. 41 not 50 :0 home boy do yo math. :0 Come see me you no where I'm at!!!! :uh: Do what you got to do!!!!!!!!!. :angry:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 12 2009, 03:04 AM~14447825
> *just give them only one tease.but only one
> *


OK JUST 1....  :biggrin: 








THAT"S WHAT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jul 13 2009, 11:44 AM~14457926
> *OK JUST 1....   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Jul 13 2009, 03:26 PM~14460388
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


that arm would look beautiful on my hopper ,who know maybe oneday ill have a hopper with alot more engraving done on it.engraving by the hernans custom engraving of course :loco:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jul 13 2009, 11:44 AM~14457926
> *OK JUST 1....   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 nice work


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jul 13 2009, 11:44 AM~14457926
> *OK JUST 1....   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats clean as hell homie!!!!!


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2009, 07:33 PM~14463124
> *damn thats clean as hell homie!!!!!
> *


THANKS!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jul 13 2009, 12:44 PM~14457926
> *OK JUST 1....   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man dats a bad ass lower


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 13 2009, 09:42 PM~14464887
> *man dats a bad ass lower
> *


It looks way better in chrome & in person....


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jul 13 2009, 11:44 AM~14457926
> *OK JUST 1....   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ive always liked hernans work. always has been top of the line


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

*WHATS UP ALEX JUST STOPPING IN TO SEE WHATS UP* :biggrin:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: magoo, BIGRUBE644
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Jul 16 2009, 08:10 AM~14491427
> *ive always liked hernans work. always has been top of the line
> *


Thank you very much for the props.


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

BUT YOUR CAR DOESN'T HAVE AN AC VENT LIKE MINE DOES!!! I KNOW A GUY THAT KNOWS HOW TO MAKE THEM!!! HAHAHAHAHA U MIGHT KNOW HIM HE'S FAT, UGLY AND HE'S ALWAYS BREAKING BOTH OF OUR CARS!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jul 23 2009, 11:39 AM~14560499
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*BUMPERLESS CARS*

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

no weight no inches;;now what


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 23 2009, 12:01 PM~14560672
> *<span style='colorurple'>
> BIG AL SAID IT!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 23 2009, 11:45 AM~14560553
> *BUMPERLESS CARS
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


WHO CARES ALL IT MATTER ITS HITTN BUMPER COMING BACK DOWN ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa;;;;;;;;;;; back bumber;cumming down


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 23 2009, 03:45 PM~14563051
> *WHO CARES ALL IT MATTER ITS HITTN BUMPER COMING BACK DOWN ...
> *



*OF COURSE YOU WOULD SAY THAT!!!!!*


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 23 2009, 11:45 AM~14560553
> *BUMPERLESS CARS
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


i bet you don't even have a car,you just like my chihuahua, just want attention.i don't know if you noticed but lay it low is a lowrider topic.so if u don't have a lowrider,maybe you should collect cans or something 2 save up try to buy 1 someday.

p.s your name fits u right,talking shit cause thats all u do.me personally,people like u that just talk shit is just a piece of shit that needs to be flushed down the toilet :barf:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 23 2009, 06:58 PM~14564332
> *i bet you don't even have a car,you just like my chihuahua, just want attention.i don't know if you noticed but lay it low is a lowrider topic.so if u don't have a lowrider,maybe you should collect cans or something 2 save up try to buy 1 someday.
> 
> p.s your name fits u right,talking shit cause thats all u do.me personally,people  like u that just talk shit is just a piece of shit that needs to be flushed down the toilet :barf:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 23 2009, 05:58 PM~14564332
> *i bet you don't even have a car,you just like my chihuahua, just want attention.i don't know if you noticed but lay it low is a lowrider topic.so if u don't have a lowrider,maybe you should collect cans or something 2 save up try to buy 1 someday.
> 
> p.s your name fits u right,talking shit cause thats all u do.me personally,people  like u that just talk shit is just a piece of shit that needs to be flushed down the toilet :barf:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jul 23 2009, 06:02 PM~14564361
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 23 2009, 05:58 PM~14564332
> *i bet you don't even have a car,you just like my chihuahua, just want attention.i don't know if you noticed but lay it low is a lowrider topic.so if u don't have a lowrider,maybe you should collect cans or something 2 save up try to buy 1 someday.
> 
> p.s your name fits u right,talking shit cause thats all u do.me personally,people  like u that just talk shit is just a piece of shit that needs to be flushed down the toilet :barf:
> *





:420: :yes: :h5: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 23 2009, 05:58 PM~14564332
> *i bet you don't even have a car,you just like my chihuahua, just want attention.i don't know if you noticed but lay it low is a lowrider topic.so if u don't have a lowrider,maybe you should collect cans or something 2 save up try to buy 1 someday.
> 
> p.s your name fits u right,talking shit cause thats all u do.me personally,people  like u that just talk shit is just a piece of shit that needs to be flushed down the toilet :barf:
> *


DAMNNNNN SON!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 13 2009, 06:52 PM~14462594
> *:0  nice work
> *






AYY .TODD COME SEE ME THIS IS WAT WE DOING NOW SO IF ANYBODY WANT IT COME GET IT
IF ANYBODY WANNA DEAL WITH EAITHER ONE THEY ARE AVALIBLE SO TAKE A NUMBER 
OHH AND THATS MORE THEN 70 INCHES PARTNER :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jul 27 2009, 09:59 PM~14600561
> *
> 
> 
> ...



no comment homie im reppin GOOD TIMES im not with drauma good work homie im proud of you when i grow up i wanna be just like you :cheesy:

is that even your car ive seen that car switch hands atleast 3 times anyway anytime you can post your single pump lincoln andid be happy to post my single pump regal wanna see how that turns out :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 27 2009, 10:04 PM~14600628
> *no comment homie im reppin GOOD TIMES im not with drauma good work homie im proud of you when i grow up i wanna be just like you  :cheesy:
> 
> is that even your car ive seen that car switch hands atleast 3 times anyway anytime you can post your single pump lincoln andid be happy to post my single pump regal wanna see how that turns out  :biggrin:
> *


THATS 2 DIFFERENT CARS :uh: WHAT CAR ARE YOU TALKIN ABOUT

LINCOLN'S BEEN GONE WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT AND MY CUTT HAS ONLY BEEN MINE NEVER CHANGED ANY HANDS

AND TODO ORO IS MY CLUB BROTHERS HAS BEEN AND STILL IS  

BUT HEY I GOT BOTH RIGHT NOW WHICH ONE YOU WANT :biggrin: 

AND WHILE YOUR TALKIN MISTER "NO DRAMA"  YOU NEED TO CALL MY CLUB MEMEBER THAT BUILT YOUR CAR AND GET SOME MORE POINTERS :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jul 27 2009, 11:17 PM~14601515
> *THATS 2 DIFFERENT CARS  :uh: WHAT CAR ARE YOU TALKIN ABOUT
> 
> LINCOLN'S BEEN GONE WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT AND MY CUTT HAS ONLY BEEN MINE NEVER CHANGED ANY HANDS
> ...



i got nothing to prove to you i know what stands behind me we'll leave it at that now stop thinking about me so much


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 28 2009, 06:53 AM~14602706
> *i got nothing to prove to you i know what stands behind me we'll leave it at that now stop thinking about me so much
> *


 Did not think so!!!! Keep it that way! Win you want it I'm right here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jul 28 2009, 09:20 AM~14603718
> *Did not think so!!!! Keep it that way! Win you want it I'm right here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



 :thumbsup: imma gonna keep it all back of da bus


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 23 2009, 11:45 AM~14560553
> *BUMPERLESS CARS
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


SOMEBODY TELL THIS DUDE TO LOOK DOWN IT'S A BUMPER ITS CROME . :uh: :uh: :angry:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

WHATS CRACKIN TOD WHAT U DOING WHY U MESSING WITH SWITCHMAN
HE 'S COOL. HE IS OLD SCHOOL SINGLES DOING ABOUT 80 GO MESS WITH :biggrin: SOME YOUNG DUDES ... MY RESPECTS TO U IT TAKES ALOT TO GET TO THE TOP.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jul 28 2009, 11:43 AM~14605022
> *WHATS CRACKIN TOD WHAT U DOING WHY U MESSING WITH SWITCHMAN
> HE 'S COOL. HE IS OLD SCHOOL SINGLES DOING ABOUT 80 GO MESS WITH  :biggrin: SOME YOUNG DUDES ... MY RESPECTS TO U IT TAKES ALOT TO GET TO THE TOP.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



pm sent  go back far enough see who fired the first shot


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: .TODD, SWITCHMANLA

lets end this shit homie all bull shit to the side lets start clean no need for the bull shit what do ya say


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 28 2009, 02:38 PM~14606784
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: .TODD, SWITCHMANLA
> 
> ...


THANKS 4 MAKING THAT MOVE GT ALL DAY HOMIE


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

see u in san diego aug 9 i still need that rematch


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

putting this bad ass goodtimer on top :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jul 13 2009, 12:44 PM~14457926
> *OK JUST 1....   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAM HERNAN PUTTING IN WORK, WHATS UP HERNAN HOWS EVERYTHING GOING HOMIE.


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

T
T
T :nicoderm:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

GOODTIMES WAD UP NEXT LEVEL'S THROWING A CAR SHOW AND HOPP I TALK TO ALEX WE WILL POST THE FLYER FRIDAY THE SHOW IS SUNDAY SEPT.6 HOPP IS GIVING $400.00 DOLLARS FIRST PLACE 3 CATAGORIES. TROPHYS AND PRIZES FOR THE CAR SHOW.CHEC US OUT ON POST UR RIDE. HOPE TO SEE U GUYS AGAIN.THE SHOW IS IN LYNWOOD @ THE WHSE ON INDUSTRY WY AN MONA.


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Aug 19 2009, 11:11 PM~14824388
> *GOODTIMES WAD UP NEXT LEVEL'S THROWING A CAR SHOW AND HOPP I TALK TO ALEX WE WILL POST THE FLYER FRIDAY THE SHOW IS SUNDAY SEPT.6 HOPP IS GIVING $400.00 DOLLARS FIRST PLACE 3 CATAGORIES. TROPHYS AND PRIZES FOR THE CAR SHOW.CHEC US OUT ON POST UR RIDE. HOPE TO SEE U GUYS AGAIN.THE SHOW IS IN LYNWOOD @ THE WHSE ON INDUSTRY WY AN MONA.
> *


GOT TO TALK TO ALEX ON THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jul 23 2009, 11:39 AM~14560499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*CALL EM OUT ...CALL EM OUT!!!! GT RIDERS AND WE DONT STOP!!!!*


----------

